# 25.000 Euro offene Forderungen für 15,50 Euro bei eBay ( gehaltstest.net )?



## dvill (2 Dezember 2008)

Ist ja ein Schnäppchen. Man braucht nur einen Inkassokasper.

Gehaltstest.net - Aboprojekt mit 29.316 Euro Umsatz bei eBay.de: Geschäftsverkäufe Domains (endet 08.12.08 19:15:00 MEZ)


----------



## dvill (2 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 25.000 Euro offene Forderungen für 15,50 Euro bei eBay?*

Ist Inkasso nicht erlaubnispflichtig?

Genealogie.de (Firma Genealogie Ltd.)-Abzocker oder seriös?

Wenn der Umsatz 30 Teuro und die offenen Forderungen 25 Teuro sind, würde das heißen, das rund 15% der per Mail Angemahnten einfach so zahlt. Kein Wunder, wenn das Einschüchterungsgewerbe blüht.


----------



## pontex (3 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 25.000 Euro offene Forderungen für 15,50 Euro bei eBay?*

Aus ebay.
Frage eines Interessenten (schon 4 Bieter, Höchstgebot 52 €):
"Frage: 	sind es deutsche kunden die das geld schulden und sind es deutsche email adressen danke	02.12.08
Antwort: 	Ja, es sind fast ausschließlich deutsche Kunden. Einige wenige kommen aus Österreich und der Schweiz."
Anscheinend sind deutsche Kunden besonder wertvoll.
Warum wohl?


----------



## dvill (3 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 25.000 Euro offene Forderungen für 15,50 Euro bei eBay?*

Etwas übertrieben ist das schon:

"Die Nutzung der angebotenen Dienstleistung ist mit einem 12-Jahres-Abonnement verbunden" - Google-Suche


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 25.000 Euro offene Forderungen für 15,50 Euro bei eBay?*

scheint nicht ganz so zu laufen, entweder "überlastet"  oder schon tot 


> Der Server unter gehaltstest.net braucht zu lange, um eine Antwort zu senden.


Die Whois-Registrierungen werden immer anonymer ( wenn das noch geht )


----------



## dvill (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 25.000 Euro offene Forderungen für 15,50 Euro bei eBay?*

Bemerkenswert, was ein kleiner Zahlendreher bedeuten kann:

"Calle 35, Marbella" panama - Google-Suche
"Calle 53, Marbella" panama zugelassen - Google-Suche

Schön, wenn die Kunden gleich in der Nähe wohnen. Die Welt ist ein Dorf.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 25.000 Euro offene Forderungen für 15,50 Euro bei eBay?*

Der Verkäufer hat ein Händchen für tolle Ideen...


> „Mit [noparse]www.kostenlose-diamanten.**[/noparse] verfolgen wir weiterhin unsere erfolgreiche  Strategie, ungewöhnliche Dienstleistungen und Produkte kostenfrei an den User zu  bringen. Einen Diamanten frei Haus – das ist meines Wissens nach ein absolutes  Novum im europäischen Internet.“, freut sich Projektleiter M* K*  von W*
> M*K* und sein Team haben erst vor kurzem das Portal MP3Fever  ([noparse]www.mp3fever.**[/noparse] gestartet, bei dem der User nach einer kurzen Anmeldung  kostenfrei aktuelle Hits in MP3-Form beziehen kann. Weitere Projekte dieser Art  sollen folgen.


Solche Projekte sind nicht das, was mich aufmerksam auf jemanden werden lässt. Spannendes Umfeld schon eher 
Der angegebene GF trägt einen Namen, der mich nach Gibraltar führt. In Panama dagegen wurde ich noch nicht fündig.


----------



## dvill (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 25.000 Euro offene Forderungen für 15,50 Euro bei eBay?*

So sah (Google-Cache) ein Erfolgsprojekt aus:

site:myownhotel.de - Google-Suche


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 25.000 Euro offene Forderungen für 15,50 Euro bei eBay?*

Gehaltstest.* ist ein Projekt der Firma Smith & Young Law LLC mit Sitz in Panama. 

 Emailadresse: [noparse][email protected]***and-young.com[/noparse]

 Smith & Young Law LLC
Bella Vista
Calle 53, Marbella
Ciudad de Panamá 
Panamá 
Tax-ID: 8NT-2-6188
Zugelassen durch das Ministerium für Industrie & Handel der Republik von Panama.
Geschäftsführer: Dr. Jur. D*G*

weiß jemand, was Tax-ID auf spanisch heisst?


----------



## pontex (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 25.000 Euro offene Forderungen für 15,50 Euro bei eBay?*

Wollte mal sehen wie hoch die Gebote stehen, komme aber nicht mehr auf die ebay-Seite.
Meldung ebay: "*Dieses Angebot (250334133927) wurde entfernt oder ist nicht mehr verfügbar. Vergewissern Sie sich bitte, dass Sie die richtige Artikelnummer eingegeben haben. *
Wenn das Angebot von eBay entfernt wurde, betrachten Sie es bitte als storniert. Hinweis: Angebote, die vor mehr als 90 Tagen beendet wurden, werden bei eBay nicht mehr angezeigt.
Hat ebay endlich entsprechend reagiert?


----------



## schmubo (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 25.000 Euro offene Forderungen für 15,50 Euro bei eBay?*



pontex schrieb:


> Hat ebay endlich entsprechend reagiert?


Jawoll. Heute abend haben mehrere Mitglieder von Antispam Abuse-Meldungen an eBay abgesetzt. Und man hat dort gehandelt...


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 25.000 Euro offene Forderungen für 15,50 Euro bei eBay?*



schmubo schrieb:


> Jawoll. Heute abend haben mehrere Mitglieder von Antispam Abuse-Meldungen an eBay abgesetzt. Und man hat dort gehandelt...



Und dabei wollte sich der Arme eigentlich nur auf sein "Kerngeschäft" konzentrieren :smile:


			
				ebay schrieb:
			
		

> Das Projekt wird verkauft, da unser Kunde sich auf sein Kerngeschäft konzentrieren möchte.


----------



## dvill (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 25.000 Euro offene Forderungen für 15,50 Euro bei eBay ( gehaltstest.net )?*

Fast schade drum. Verkaufen wird er es so oder so. Aber man hätte mal sehen können, mit welchen Quoten das Einschüchterungsgewerbe operiert.

Die ersten 15% zahlen einfach so per Mailaufforderung. Die nächste Pressung schaffen dann Inkassohelfer oder Anwaltstitel. Der Ebay-Preis hätte da mal einen Prozentsatz geliefert.


----------



## jupp11 (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 25.000 Euro offene Forderungen für 15,50 Euro bei eBay ( gehaltstest.net )?*



dvill schrieb:


> Fast schade drum. Verkaufen wird er es so oder so.


Aber man feiert den Sieg  über das Gewerbe.  


dvill schrieb:


> Aber man hätte mal sehen können, mit welchen Quoten das Einschüchterungsgewerbe operiert.


eben.


----------



## passer (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 25.000 Euro offene Forderungen für 15,50 Euro bei eBay ( gehaltstest.net )?*



dvill schrieb:


> Die ersten 15% zahlen einfach so per Mailaufforderung...




Ich dachte die Zahlungsrate an die NL Anbieter liegt bei 10 Prozent ?
Aber wieviel sich tatsächlich ins Boxhorn jagen lassen inklusive der Dunkelziffer dürfte die Frage sein.


----------



## dvill (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 25.000 Euro offene Forderungen für 15,50 Euro bei eBay ( gehaltstest.net )?*

Die Quoten sind keine Naturkonstanten. Ich zitiere mich mal:


dvill schrieb:


> Wenn der Umsatz 30 Teuro und die offenen Forderungen 25 Teuro sind, würde das heißen, das rund 15% der per Mail Angemahnten einfach so zahlt. Kein Wunder, wenn das Einschüchterungsgewerbe blüht.


Im vorliegenden Fall wurden offensichtlich schon 5 Teuros zusammengepresst. Das wäre rund 15%.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 25.000 Euro offene Forderungen für 15,50 Euro bei eBay ( gehaltstest.net )?*

Was macht der Herr K eigentlich noch so für die ominöse weil unauffindbare "Smith & Young Law LLC" neben Geldeintreibung und Projektverkauf?

"Smith & Young Law LLC " zahlungsabwicklung - Google-Suche

Genealogie.de (Firma Genealogie Ltd.)-Abzocker oder seriös?


> Sie haben sich am 01.09.2008 mit der IP 8x.7x.19x.1xx bei Gehaltstest.net für ein kostenpflichtiges Abonnement angemeldet und dieses nicht innerhalb von 14-Tagen nach Ihrer Anmeldung widerrufen.(...)
> Wir wurden von der Firma Smith & Young Law LLC mit der Zahlungsabwicklung der deutschen Kunden beauftragt. Bitte überweisen Sie den Rechnungsbetrag in Höhe von 84,00 Euro an unsere folgende Bankverbindung:
> 
> Inhaber: M** K**
> ...


----------

